# Good fishing is back !!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That cold front did it last weekend and it turned everything on. Fishing has been good all week for redfish trout and flounder. We slammed the flounder hard a few days ago in the Galveston ship channel with our biggest going 6 plus pounds. All on plastics or gulps. Once they turned on it didnt matter what you threw at them. For 2 hours we just hammered 'em ending up catching and releasing 30 to 35 flounder. It was a blast. Trout fishing has finally picked up with decent fish hitting the tables for the past week. You still have to work for them but the speckled trout bite has picked up tremendously. Birds are still working and we have a few weeks left of some really good fall fishing action left. The reds have been shallow and hanging up against structure. 

I want to put out a special Birthday wish to Joseph Jones from Arkansas who I was extremely privileged to have had with his father and brother on my boat today and will again tomorrow. Joseph is a special young man that just turned 21 yesterday. It was a humbling day for me trying to hold back my emotions for this young man who has cerebral palsy. This is a devastating disease with no cure and it leaves him not being able to control his muscles very well or at all. However this fine young man is one of the top students in his 3rd year of college which impressed the heck out of me. I am so humbled and proud of this young man. He called me sir all day long and never complained about anything. Oh yeah and he caught a bunch of trout today. I know who my new hero is now and his name is Joseph!!

I still have this Sunday open for anyone wanting to go floundering or chasing specks and reds. And plenty of openings this week which will be very good for flounder so if anyone wants to go whack em and stackem give me a call.
Later
Capt Craig
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I had the 2 greatest trips of my life these past 2 days with this young man. We tore up the speckled trout today and he enjoyed himself tremendously. The late afternoon bite has been outstanding and it looks like we have a few more weeks of this to continue because of the warm water temps and air temperatures. 



Happy Birthday Joseph! You are the man!!!


----------

